# Fires in Southern California area.



## Ayame (Nov 16, 2008)

So, you likely don't know this, but there are some severe fires in southern California right now, in several different locations.  It's all over the news here, but it's not the most major event in the world, so I don't know if you guys had any idea.  It's not that important that you do, but it's an interesting topic in my opinion.   (I'm not in any danger where I live; the fires are inland from here, but I can see ominous smoke clouds in the distance.)
I know a lot of these fire outbreaks seem to happen here, but I'm kind of worried for all TCoDians in the area.  People are evacuating like mad, abandoning their homes, pretty much leaving them to be torched.  It would be a mad scrabble to save important things and drive off...
I hope the few TCoDians who happen to live near to the fires are safe.  D:
Sorry for making this topic, but I can't get the story out of my head, due to watching the news for a while and getting the images of flames burned into my head, watching people's homes get destroyed.  I didn't start this topic to warn people...
Well, anyways, discuss.


----------



## Philly (Nov 16, 2008)

I for one in New York have heard about it.  But that's because I go to the NY Times Website.


----------



## Ayame (Nov 16, 2008)

iphillip1 said:


> I for one in New York have heard about it.  But that's because I go to the NY Times Website.


It's good to stay informed.  I'm just sad because it threatens so many homes, and the firefighters are tirelessly toiling...


----------



## Zora of Termina (Nov 16, 2008)

ack I know someone in that area
I hope he's OK... ; ;
Then again I'm talking to him right now so I'm assuming he's fine. :/

But still, that sucks.


----------



## Ayame (Nov 16, 2008)

Zora of Termina said:


> ack I know someone in that area
> I hope he's OK... ; ;
> Then again I'm talking to him right now so I'm assuming he's fine. :/
> 
> But still, that sucks.


If he were threatened he would be being ordered out, though the fires usually go on for days.  The wind conditions and low humidity are practically inviting the fire over.


----------



## Alexi (Nov 16, 2008)

Eh. I saw that earlier. I live in almost-southern Cali, so it probably won't affect me directly. But damn, all those people. T_T


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Nov 16, 2008)

You got fires in November? Weird. I do hope no one dies or gets badly injured, though I'm sure a lot of houses will get destroyed.
We usually have a Fire Season in Portugal. Around June-July-August the party starts and at the beginning of November you can be sure we have nearly no forests left. Pyromaniacs and careless smokers/campers uggh


----------



## Retsu (Nov 16, 2008)

It's nature's revenge for Prop 8.


----------



## EvilCrazyMonkey (Nov 17, 2008)

retsu i wanted to post that :P

anyway, I'm guessing it's a much bigger issue now because it was on the news tonight.
this does happen frequently, and I've always felt sorry for those who have to leave their homes.


----------



## o_O (Nov 17, 2008)

Retsu said:


> It's nature's revenge for Prop 8.


Oh I wish D:
I had a small fire about 10 miles from my house, and it was close to my aunt's summer home. But it was extinguished before it got to any homes, so that's good. But the fires are coming really fast and starting inland instead of the mountains this year :/
And its because of the Santa Ana Winds. The sky was pink and orange last year because of it.


----------



## Eclipse (Nov 17, 2008)

Yeah, the nearest place in that fire is like only a mile or twoaway from my house. fdjkafjdsajf. God, the smog and the ash is really annoying my allergy-inffected body. ;_;


----------

